# Allergic to Rabbits



## Big Bear (Jan 18, 2009)

Today I learned that my dog is allergic to rabbits. The problem is I have a rabbit. According to the results of his allergy test, he is allergic to rabbits as a food item. The vet doesn't think he's allergic to 'live' rabbits. I got the rabbit a couple months ago (it was my backup plan if he was allergic to poultry) but I don't know if it's affecting him because he was already itching before I got it. He likes to interact with the rabbit and occasionally eats the rabbits poop. I can keep him away from the rabbit and the poop but can the smell of rabbits still have an effect on him?

What do you think? If he is allergic to rabbits as a food item, is he allergic to them as a live pet? And if he's allergic to some of the ingredients the rabbit eats, would he be allergic to rabbit poop?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Food allergies are usually due to a certain protein. So if he's allergic to rabbit meat that doesn't necessarily translate to an allergy to rabbit dander. If he's allergic to something in the rabbit's food, then, yes, he would probably be allergic to the rabbit's poop, too.


----------

